# Talls Strongholds and Followers adventure - Full



## TallIan (Dec 21, 2018)

IC Thread
Known Ratcatchers

With my shiny new Strongholds and Followers pdf from Matt Colville I am looking at running a game that puts the rules to use.  I will be running the adventure that goes with it IRL but I doubt very much that I will get a chance to do much beyond what is in the book and the adventure ends just as you actually get a stronghold, so I am looking to run it here as well and maybe including a chapter 2 that will allow a bit more use of the stronghold rules as the adventure in the book pretty much ends as you get a stronghold.

Currently full

[-]I am looking for 4 players, where at least one of them is looking to own a stronghold.  The rules for S&F allows players to fully engage or completely ignore the stronghold rules, so don’t feel like you need to be interested in the new rules.  They won’t even affect the game until the very end.[/-]

The adventure should last 4 to 6 session IRL, so even online should not take too long

*Character creation: *Can be found here

*Background:  *The adventure is set in Matt's own world, link 2 which is probably a bit long and link, which is much more condensed.  For more specific info see here


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm in. It will be a good way to get me to spend time reading the PDF. I'm willing to go the stronghold route (And I own the book so that might help). I've been thinking about playing a Fighter. I haven't done that yet, somehow. But I might go Paladin instead. It will definitely be a martial class.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 21, 2018)

Yay, my first [-]victim[/-] player, I said PLAYER!  I'll drop some hooks for player as they suggest possible characters.  Feel free to make your own though.

If you choose the paladin (or any religious based character) there is a church in town dedicated to St Gaed, the setting uses the catholic(ish) style, "pray to a saint who entreats your god".  Gaed is a saint of Cavall, a lawful good deity concerned with truth and justice.  Gaed is the saint of exposing secrets and exposing conspiracies.  If that sort of thing suits your style.

If you've read Matt's books, you might know that though.  

The church in town has a stained glass window that is beyond the current wealth of the town and could be a reason to travel here on a pilgrimage.

For a fighter (with a recently found magic thingy) there is a well known mage here, who can identify magic items and supply various potions.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 21, 2018)

I haven't had the chance to try his books. I only meant I had the Strongholds PDF.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 21, 2018)

jmucchiello said:


> I haven't had the chance to try his books. I only meant I had the Strongholds PDF.




That's fine, I just didn't want to sound patronising with the explanation of religion in the setting.  There isn't much to go on really.

EDIT: actually found this which is about as close as it gets to a source book.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 21, 2018)

Drumming up interest I guess is also slow during the holidays.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 22, 2018)

Yeah I thought about waiting until after New Years but I don’t think that’ll actually make it faster.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 22, 2018)

I haven't had a chance to look at the PDF yet, but I have read the two novels. I would be willing to throw my hat in.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 22, 2018)

Yay, two players. 

I’m thinking about letting players start with a retainer to see how those work.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 22, 2018)

The UA sidekicks? Sounds good.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 22, 2018)

jmucchiello said:


> The UA sidekicks? Sounds good.




No, the retainers from the strongholds book.  

There are three types of followers, Units, Retainers and Artisans.  Retainers are a lot like the sidekicks, but much simpler, and are useful without a stronghold. Units are for attacking or defending strongholds, artisans affect costs, etc of your stronghold so neither are any use until after you get one.

Technically I think you are supposed to have a stronghold first, but since you only get that at the very end of the adventure I might give you one each to try out the mechanics.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 22, 2018)

See? I really need to break open that PDF.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 22, 2018)

Hm, do we need this PDF to play this? I still remember the old 3.x Stronghold Builder's Guide, and all the fun I had with it. Makes it very tempting to throw my hat in here too.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 22, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> Hm, do we need this PDF to play this? I still remember the old 3.x Stronghold Builder's Guide, and all the fun I had with it. Makes it very tempting to throw my hat in here too.




No, they are quite well designed so that the players don’t need to know the mechanics. Or even participate. The short of it is; you get something to spend your gold on that gives you cool stiff according to your class. 

There are also some basic large unit and warfare rules that go well with owning a stronghold. 

You’re welcome to join either way.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 23, 2018)

Not a big fan of the recruit rules. As I argued in the enworld thread about UA-sidekicks, I don't think running two full character sheets is difficult at all. So the whole premise is off for me. Also, if I were to have a companion, I'd want one that complements my abilities, not mirror's my abilities. I find the idea that the recruit hits whenever the hero hits a bit gamey.

Also, I suspect that the health levels will make the companion character unconscious more frequently than tracking hit points would.

But I'll play with the rules if you want to use them. Having a spare character can't hurt.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 23, 2018)

It’s more to try out the rules, there is a lot of the retainer rules I’m not too keen on but a few bits of it make other aspects simpler. 

For  me the wound level things makes no sense, you basically made them immune to sustained, small amounts of damage and vulnerable to heavy hitters. 

If they aren’t floating anyone’s boat after a few combats I’ll swap them out.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 23, 2018)

I just noticed you didn't say point buy, standard array, or roll for ability scores. I'm guessing point buy.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 23, 2018)

*Talls S&amp;amp;H adventure - recruiting*



jmucchiello said:


> I just noticed you didn't say point buy, standard array, or roll for ability scores. I'm guessing point buy.




Oops, good point. Yeah I prefer point buy online as the rollers seem to be a bit strange when it comes to abilities.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 23, 2018)

Standard 27 I assume.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 23, 2018)

Yes, I don’t want to push too many boundaries in the same game.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 23, 2018)

Not sure what to play yet. Hm...


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm thinking sorceror or wizard. Gotta have that tower!


----------



## TallIan (Dec 23, 2018)

I just saw that editing the fist post in Tapatalk is messing up the thread title. I’ll have to fix that as soon as I get back to my laptop.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 23, 2018)

I tend to only use Tapatalk for reading. And not even pbp forums because it doesn't see the die roller results.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 24, 2018)

jmucchiello said:


> I tend to only use Tapatalk for reading. And not even pbp forums because it doesn't see the die roller results.




Usually I do too, but my wife is home at the moment so I have to sneak my posting in


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 24, 2018)

Well, if one does not have to own that pdf, I’m certainly intrigued!

Perhaps now’s the time to try out a paladin for the first time in my life...  If jmucchiello doesn’t mind a second paladin, if he goes with that idea.


----------



## Herosmith14 (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm on the same page as Justin Case. This looks like it could be fun, and I am planning on buying S&F with my next paycheck.

If you do pick me, I was thinking a warbred (half-orc) rogue (either assassin or mastermind) with connections to a resistance faction (if that's allowed).


----------



## TallIan (Dec 24, 2018)

I was going to close this when JusinCase posted, but when I was looking over the adventure again I noticed its actually for 5 players.  So I'll draw a line under Herosmith for now.

I can't promise everyone will get a stronghold for this. There are four types, and you an only have one of each type in a hex.  The rules don't properly define a hex because that is for the Kingdoms book, but for this game the barony is going to be a "hex". Depending on what happens with this game, I'll make some more opportunities to get strongholds for everyone who wants one.

I'm not expecting this to start this side of New Year's, but if you guys want to get your characters posted here for now we can start to line up our ducks.

Keep an eye on the first post.  I'll keep it updated with important information as we go so that everything pertinent is in one place.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 24, 2018)

JustinCase said:


> Well, if one does not have to own that pdf, I’m certainly intrigued!
> 
> Perhaps now’s the time to try out a paladin for the first time in my life...  If jmucchiello doesn’t mind a second paladin, if he goes with that idea.




I'm leaning Fighter so go for it.


----------



## Herosmith14 (Dec 24, 2018)

Well, here we go.

*Orin* aka "*Nightshade*"

*Race*:Half-Orc (war-bred)

*Class*: Rogue 5(Mastermind)

*Background*: Criminal/Spy
*Contact*: Frostbite

*Stats*

Str = 13     Dex = 16    Con = 16    Int = 10    Wis = 10    Cha = 12
3 pts + Race      9 pts + ASI       7 pts + Race/Asi      2 pts      2 pts       4 pts


*Proficient Skills*
Acrobatics = +6
Deception(Expertise) = +7
Insight = +3
Intimidation = +4
Perception = +3
Sleight of Hand = +6
Stealth(Expertise) = +9

*Languages*:
Common, Orc, Draconic, Halfling, Thieves Cant

*Armor/Weapon/Tool Proficiencies*:
Light Armor, Simple Weapons, Hand Crossbows, Longswords, Rapiers, Shortswords, Thieves' Tools, Disguise Kit, Forgery Kit, Dice

*Equipment*: shortsword, shortbow, 20 arrows, 2 daggers, thieves tools, leather, backpack, ball bearings, 10ft string, bell, 5 candles, 2 crowbars, hammer, 10 pitons, hooded lantern, 2 flasks oil, 5 rations, tinderbox, waterskin, 50ft rope, dark clothes, beltpouch, _Cloak of Elvenkind_

*Persontality*:
*Traits*: I'm quiet and sarcastic. I am very protective of my secrets.
*Ideal*: Freedom. The chains of tyranny shall be broken along with their forgers.
*Bond*: Frostbite brought me into the resistance, and I owe him.
*Flaws*: Sometimes I have my doubts about whoever is running the resistance.

*Backstory*:
Orin was born a war-bred, to parents who had fought the Dragon Phalanx in the war. Growing up, the young rogue watched the war-breed gradually be abandoned by Ajax. Added to the anger he already felt towards the Overlord over their race being created expressly to counter the Phalanx, Orin was practically cheering when the Iron Tower attacked, and needless to say disappointed at their failure.

Orin loathed what Ajax was doing to the realm, and still resented him for the slavery he had born the war-bred into. He began to take action. It was nothing major at first; stealing provisions, sabotaging weapon carts, sniping one of Ajax's soldiers off a trade route here and there. Soon enough, though, someone took notice. Orin was just lucky that the resistance did before Ajax. He was approached by a black-scaled dragonborn, who Orin knows only as "Frostbite," and told about the resistance. Frostbite decided the war-bred could be trusted and taught him secret signals, codes and such. Orin took up the name "Nightshade" and set out as an agent of his new resistance allies.

To this day, the only other member of the resistance Orin has met is Frostbite.

(If anyone really has a problem with any of this, just let me know and I can adjust accordingly)


----------



## TallIan (Dec 24, 2018)

A quick glance over the background for now.  The war between Ormund and Ajax was 50 years ago, according to what little is available from Matt's notes.  I'm not sure how close to this I want to stick, but it will probably be close to that sort of time frame.  So Orin might be better off as a second or third generation warbred, maybe before they were disbanded but are being treated like yesterday's trash.  I see the disbanding as a slow decline in their use, as each military objective is completed, the corresponding battalion is just abandoned. 

Here is a link to Matt's pdf, which is about as close as it gets to a source book for his world.


----------



## Herosmith14 (Dec 25, 2018)

TallIan said:


> A quick glance over the background for now.  The war between Ormund and Ajax was 50 years ago, according to what little is available from Matt's notes.  I'm not sure how close to this I want to stick, but it will probably be close to that sort of time frame.  So Orin might be better off as a second or third generation warbred, maybe before they were disbanded but are being treated like yesterday's trash.  I see the disbanding as a slow decline in their use, as each military objective is completed, the corresponding battalion is just abandoned.
> 
> Here is a link to Matt's pdf, which is about as close as it gets to a source book for his world.




Thank you. I was working off what little I could gind


----------



## TallIan (Dec 25, 2018)

Herosmith14 said:


> Thank you. I was working off what little I could gind




Yeah,  I feel a bit like I’m playing, “guess what’s in the DMs head” with this.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 25, 2018)

So we have a half-orc rogue, a fighter, a paladin, and someone mentioned a caster. That's an Establishment, a Keep, a Keep or Temple, and a Tower. What does the party need? was leaning on trying to play Risia again (feypact warlock), which would double up on the Tower. But I could do a Cleric if our paladin wants to go Keep, or Druid for a druid grove(another type of temple). Not finished reading through the book though.


----------



## Herosmith14 (Dec 25, 2018)

Any of those could be fun


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 25, 2018)

I'm looking at a human Noble wizard or sorcerer...still mulling the exact options.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 25, 2018)

I wouldn’t usually give away the end of an adventure, but this might help. 

The adventure offers a keep, a temple and a tower at the end (or a combination of all three/any two)It would be easy enough to add an establishment. With the extension I’m hoping to add after the published part, it will be easy to add a second tower, temple or establishment, but a second keep will be a bit harder. Although all that depends on what you guys do during the adventure. 

I’ll try to embellish the back story a bit when I get a chance to sit at a computer.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 25, 2018)

I've added a bit to the background in post 1



Shayuri said:


> I'm looking at a human Noble wizard or sorcerer...still mulling the exact options.




A possible hook for this could be that your father/uncle/whatever was a vassal to Baron Bedegar.  After Bedegar was killed and Lord Saxton took power, you father was accused of treason/heresy (real or not) and put to death, his lands taken and given to Lord Saxton's lackeys.  You've been away and are returning to find the truth.

 @_*Herosmith14*_  Perhaps the resistance has heard of the happenings in Bedegar and suspect Ajax is moving to take tighter control.  You've been sent to investigate.
 @_*KahlessNestor*_  This lady The actual character sheet doesn't seem to be there anymore, but the background works easily.  She could even be from Graveford originally.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 25, 2018)

TallIan, that hook works perfectly for the backstory I have in mind for this character!


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 25, 2018)

TallIan said:


> Starting at level 5



Max hp? max hp 1st level, ave thereafter? max 1st level and roll? 

I'm taking Far Traveler for my background. I assume I can just make up my native culture, perhaps?


----------



## TallIan (Dec 25, 2018)

jmucchiello said:


> Max hp? max hp 1st level, ave thereafter? max 1st level and roll?
> 
> I'm taking Far Traveler for my background. I assume I can just make up my native culture, perhaps?




Max HP at first level, then average or roll - it’s up to you. 

Making up your own culture is fine.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 26, 2018)

After some research, I founf this.  It's probably a lot more that you (or I) will need, but its better than what we've had.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 26, 2018)

I'm very disappointed. I was chugging along on my build and found out arcane archer doesn't work with hand crossbow. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 26, 2018)

jmucchiello said:


> I'm very disappointed. I was chugging along on my build and found out arcane archer doesn't work with hand crossbow. Back to the drawing board.




Lol, That's always annoying when one little overlooked rule ruins all your hard work.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 27, 2018)

TallIan said:


> After some research, I founf this.  It's probably a lot more that you (or I) will need, but its better than what we've had.




That looks like 4E. Cool.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 27, 2018)

TallIan said:


> I've added a bit to the background in post 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, that's who I was wanting to play. I could do an Establishment with her, like a tavern or a theatre, and sure, Gravesford could be her home. But that might be too many casters if Max is doing a wizard or sorcerer. We probably need some healing, so maybe I will look into a druid.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 27, 2018)

Hit points: 4D8+18 = [1, 3, 6, 6]+18 = 34


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 27, 2018)

TallIan said:


> After some research, I founf this.



That is awesome, and so much inspiration for the dragonborn paladin I'm making if one clicks on the Dragon Phalanx link in there!


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 27, 2018)

Magic Item shopping

I will spend all three weeks on searching for one item at +3. No extra money beyond the 100 gp spent. Gives me a total of+2 on the Persuasion check.

Persuasion: 1D20+2 = [19]+2 = 21

Wow. Did not expect it to be that high. So that is 1d4 items from table E.

Number of items: 1D4 = [1] = 1

And there's my poor roll. So only one item available from Table E.

Magic Item Table E: 1D100 = [80] = 80

Wow. That is a 9th level spell scroll, well out of my price range and likely uncastable. So never mind.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 27, 2018)

So here we have Eowyn Rosebud, a halfling/Poldar druid hermit. I will leave it up to the GM what her hermit discovery is. She is designed with no offensive spells except Magic Stone. Everything is healing/buff/debuff/control. So usually she'll cast something (likely concentration) and stand back and plink things. She's more or less a pacifist, but not quite. Also, she doesn't talk 




https://ddb.ac/characters/7690056/pniTtt

Eowyn and her twin brother Eobard were the children of a wealthy Poldar/halfling family of scholars in Bedegar Keep. Eowyn had always been a bit...strange, never speaking and often slipping into a minimally responsive fugue state. The twins' parents were killed by the Overlord's men and the children were taken in by their uncle Neville.

Neville was a ne'er-do-well and a hedonist, and Eobard quickly fell under his influence. Eowyn was neglected in her schooling and general life. Neville was a gambler, drinker, and womanizer and got himself in trouble with a local crime boss Tomas. To clear his debts, Neville devised a way to try and claim Eowyn's portion of her inheritance that he controlled. He simply left her out in the woods with a local druid outside Gravesford and claimed the money upon her "death".

Eowyn grew up with the druid, learning his ways, until the old man died and she was left with his hermitage, content in her life alone until the wode overtook her woods, driving her out, back to civilization.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 27, 2018)

KahlessNestor said:


> That looks like 4E. Cool.




It probably was.  Matt does reference 4e a lot in his videos.



KahlessNestor said:


> Yes, that's who I was wanting to play. I could do an Establishment with her, like a tavern or a theatre, and sure, Gravesford could be her home. But that might be too many casters if Max is doing a wizard or sorcerer. We probably need some healing, so maybe I will look into a druid.




The character sheet worked on my phone when I tried.  If you want to play her, that's fine.  If there is a lack of healing characters in a party I don't mind handing out some extra healing potions as you go.  I'd rather people played what they want, rather than someone being forced to play the heal-bot


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 27, 2018)

Oh, don't worry. A ghostwise druid was something I had been toying with anyway, and the Circle of Dreams really seemed to fit the character I was modeling her on. And we needed the healer  That's a good healing focused Circle, too.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 27, 2018)

[MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION] I should probably have looked at all the posts in the thread before replying.  I didn't see you had posted the character already.  Anyway Eowyn looks good,  I'll have to think on what her discovery is.  

If you're from near Gravesford, you'll know many of the villagers, but as a hermit, I guess avoid them most of the time, except for a young wizard names Pinna.  

She often comes into the forest to gather herbs and plants for spells and potions.  She is very respectful of the forest and only takes small quantities that leave the plants able to recover.  She is well liked in the town, especially the children, where she runs a shop of cures and potions.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Dec 27, 2018)

That sounds great. I kind of see Eowyn as sort of like Zecora from My Little Ponies. That strange woman of the woods. She is odd. Never talks. Sometimes stands there in the middle of the street and just...stares. Likes to watch paint dry and grass grow.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 27, 2018)

I had to look that up.  My daughter only watches one DVD of my little ponies and its an old school original moved to DVD.   I'm pretty sure we'll soon be sick of My Liitle Pony though, she's going ever more mad for ponies in general.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 27, 2018)

TallIan said:


> If there is a lack of healing characters in a party I don't mind handing out some extra healing potions as you go.  I'd rather people played what they want, rather than someone being forced to play the heal-bot




I might be switching to a celestial or divine soul sorcerer. My original fighter plan is in tatters.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 27, 2018)

jmucchiello said:


> I might be switching to a celestial or divine soul sorcerer. My original fighter plan is in tatters.




You really wanted that hand crossbow?  Poor Justincase's Pally is going to be soaking a lot of damage then  If I throw some retainer in that should not be an issue.

I don't think that I want to hand out five retainers just yet - possibly just one or two to try out the rules, so I will most likely roll to see who gets one.  Unless anyone doesn't want one or makes a really good case why they (or someone else) should have one.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 27, 2018)

In that case I'll make sure my paladin can take the soaking!


----------



## TallIan (Dec 27, 2018)

Completed character sheets can gohere


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 27, 2018)

Here's my sheet so far. I'm leaving the family name blank for the moment, seeking input on whether or not you have suggestions for established noble families in the area, or if it's alright to just make one up. There's also a few spell prep slots open while I mull what kind of spells to prep. Overall though, I think I have the rules covered. I'll add in a writeup for the background, but the broad sweep is that Arcata was born of a local noble house, was found to have magical talent and went to go study in a larger city. While she was away, the disaster back home struck with the Baron overthrown and this new Lord stepping in and purging dissent, breaking her House. She found out about it, possibly even fending off an attempt on her life depending on how aggressive Lord Saxon is, and returned home to set things right/exact vengeance.

Arcata
Human Noble Wizard 5

Str 8
Dex 14 +2
Con 14 +5
Int 18 +7
Wis 12 +4
Cha 11

HP 32
AC 12 (10+2)
Prof Bonus +3
Init +2

Race
Variant Human
+1 Int, +1 Cha (?)
Bonus Language
Bonus Skill
Bonus Feat

Class
Wizardry
Ritual Casting
Arcane Recovery (recover 3 lvls w/short rest)
Arcane Tradition: Diviner
- Portent

Proficiencies
Weapons: Daggers, darts, slings, staves, lgt crossbow
Tools: Dragonchess
Saves: Intelligence, Constitution and Wisdom

Skills
Arcana +7
History +7
Investigation +7
Insight +4
Persusasion +3

Languages
Common, Elvish, Draconic

Feats
Human - Resilient: Constitution
4 - ASI (Intelligence)

Spellcasting (Save DC 15)
Slots 1 - 4, 2 - 3, 3 - 3
Spell Attack +7

Prepared
0 - Firebolt, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Shocking Grasp
1 - Shield, Thunderwave, ?, Absorb Elements
2 - Misty Step, ?, ?
3 - ?, ?

Spellbook
1 - Shield, Absorb Elements, Thunderwave, Detect Magic, Identify, Charm Person, Feather Fall, Mage Armor, Find Familiar, Unseen Servant
2 - Alter Self, Misty Step, See Invisibility, MindSpike, Dragon's Breath, Suggestion
3 - Counterspell, Fireball, Hypnotic Pattern, Tiny Hut

Equipment
Cash: 225

Weapons
Dagger

Armor
Traveller's Clothes

Gear
Wand
Spellbook, 3lbs, free (class item)
Scholar's Pack

Spent on familiar summoning: 10gp
Scribing Costs: 450
- Detect Magic, 25
- Identify, 25
- Mindspike, 50
- See Invisible, 50
- Hypnotic Pattern, 150
- Tiny Hut, 150

Background Features
Position of Privilege
Thanks to your noble birth, people are inclined to think the best of you. You are welcome in high society, and people assume you have the right to be wherever you are. The common folk make every effort to accommodate you and avoid your displeasure, and other people of high birth treat you as a member of the same social sphere. You can secure an audience with a local noble if you need to.

Familiar (100gp)
Keemi
Tiny Celestial Owl
Armor Class 11
Hit Points 1
Speed 10 ft, Fly 60 ft
Str 2 (–4)
Dex 13 (+1)
Con 8 (–1)
Int 2 (–4)
Wis 12 (+1)
Cha 7 (–2)
Perception +3, Stealth +3
Flyby - Does not provoke OA's by flying out of reach
Keen Hearing and Sight - Adv on Perception checks based on sight or hearing

Traits
100' telepathy
Share senses (1 action)
Deliver touch spell


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 27, 2018)

TallIan said:


> You really wanted that hand crossbow?  Poor Justincase's Pally is going to be soaking a lot of damage then  If I throw some retainer in that should not be an issue.




I wanted the hand crossbow with magic arrows  I was never going tank. I was going swashbuckler (lowercase s), rapier in one hand, hand crossbow in the other.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 27, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> Here's my sheet so far. I'm leaving the family name blank for the moment, seeking input on whether or not you have suggestions for established noble families in the area, or if it's alright to just make one up. There's also a few spell prep slots open while I mull what kind of spells to prep. Overall though, I think I have the rules covered. I'll add in a writeup for the background, but the broad sweep is that Arcata was born of a local noble house, was found to have magical talent and went to go study in a larger city. While she was away, the disaster back home struck with the Baron overthrown and this new Lord stepping in and purging dissent, breaking her House. She found out about it, possibly even fending off an attempt on her life depending on how aggressive Lord Saxon is, and returned home to set things right/exact vengeance.




Looks good so far.  Feel free to make up a family name - and as much of your family as you like.  I haven't got a lot of detail for this fleshed out, we can all make stuff up as we go along.

My limited, casual knowledge of feudalism leads me to think this:  Bedegar has around 35 to 45 knights fees* (this would be a very large barony, but fantasy tends towards things being bigger than they would be).  Most of these would be knights that owe fealty to the Baron, but around a third would be wealthy commoners who pay scutage** for their land tenure.  Add in family ties*** and the fact that some knights (or tenured land holders) would owe fealty to another knight and you can get some fairly complex factions and family houses to play with.  A VERY powerful knight would have at most three or four vassal landholders, probably only one or two a noble.

In case you don't know what I'm on about: 
* Very much like a manor (almost the same thing). A plot of land big enough to support a knight, complete with retainers (men-at arms; archers and in the case of fantasy, wizards), servants and horses, arms and armour for the lot.  Around 1000 to 5000 acres depending on resources.  The holder of the knights fee would owe service to the Baron for 40 days a year.
**A payment to cover the cost of the 40 days service from the above
***This could be between nobles and commoners as only the eldest gets the noble title, unless the parent has multiple titles as inheritance, rare at this level of nobility.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 27, 2018)

Given that Arcata's father would be noble, but would owe fealty to the Baron, a landed knight seems most appropriate. Thus, not a very high ranking house, but assuming he earned title and land through deeds, Arcata's father could still have been respected, which would be good enough for the backstory. Presumably male heirs were killed as part of the purging, which in theory ends the line...though there's ways Arcata could potentially get around that, if given a chance.

Good deal, thanks for the info! I'll see what I can spin up.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 27, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> Given that Arcata's father would be noble, but would owe fealty to the Baron, a landed knight seems most appropriate. Thus, not a very high ranking house, but assuming he earned title and land through deeds, Arcata's father could still have been respected, which would be good enough for the backstory. Presumably male heirs were killed as part of the purging, which in theory ends the line...though there's ways Arcata could potentially get around that, if given a chance.
> 
> Good deal, thanks for the info! I'll see what I can spin up.




There was no purge, Sir Saxton was a good friend and powerful vassal to Lord Bedegar and found himself in a good position to declare himself Lord Saxton. He has some solid support from the other knights and the rest simply don't see another clear candidate.  If he embarked on an all out purge, he'd quickly lose support, so he has to play a careful game of undermining potential claimants without raising suspicion.  So Arcata's father could be close to a potential rival of Lord Saxton, likely to back the rival should it come to it.

I've always been very relaxed about the chauvinistic patriarchal structure of medieval European society.  It has never made the game more fun in any group I've played in, so feel free to make as much or as little about it as you like.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 27, 2018)

Ahh! My bad then, I completely misread what was going on.

Hmm! Well, clearly vengeance isn't on the cards. There must be some other reason Arcata has returned. Perhaps she's just visiting. Or perhaps her father senses trouble afoot, and has asked her to come help him sort it out.

As for the patriarchy, if a Lady can be head of a house, no complaints here. I figure Arcata has an older brother who will inherit, barring any unfortunate circumstances, but Arcata's personal ambitions don't really include ruling over peasants on a landhold. She'd much prefer a wizard's abode if given a choice.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 27, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> Ahh! My bad then, I completely misread what was going on.
> 
> Hmm! Well, clearly vengeance isn't on the cards. There must be some other reason Arcata has returned. Perhaps she's just visiting. Or perhaps her father senses trouble afoot, and has asked her to come help him sort it out.




Lord Saxton isn't wholesale purging the landed of the barony, but he is getting rid of those he can find an excuse to, so Arcata's family being killed, exiled or imprisoned is certainly on the cards if it suits you.  Saxton would just need an excuse - treason, heresy or whatever.  Something that allows him to take the land back and give it to his own supporters, thereby undermining his rivals (say a family friend) while strengthening his own power.



> As for the patriarchy, if a Lady can be head of a house, no complaints here. I figure Arcata has an older brother who will inherit, barring any unfortunate circumstances, but Arcata's personal ambitions don't really include ruling over peasants on a landhold. She'd much prefer a wizard's abode if given a choice.




Given this is a fantasy setting I can see a wizard's tower being equivalent to a knights fee.  I would imagine that any baron would need some kind of magical protection and what better way that vassalage?


----------



## TallIan (Dec 27, 2018)

As I posted that I realised that I'm given away a lot of the plot that should really be found out during play.

Write something up, and I'll fit it in unless it really pulls the story somewhere I don't want to go.

I think I'm tinkering with your every post as a way to procrastinate doing actual work.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 28, 2018)

Arcata's family would have more of a keep or a fort of some kind. Her dad's much more of a warrior sort than a mage. Her brother too.

The details of any family holdings I shall leave to you. It's not my intention that Arcata would have much use of them.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 28, 2018)

Alright, I'm still working on my dragonborn paladin but several ideas are forming in my head that I would like your feedback on.

First, as the murder of King Ormund was half a century ago, I don't see my guy being that old. Instead, I'm thinking he's the offspring of one of the original Dragon Knights; perhaps his egg (is that how it works in this world?) was smuggled to Bedegar, out of reach of Ajax and his troops. His father, a famous old paladin, raised the boy but was killed some years ago after being betrayed to the Hawk Lords. 

My guy, angry at the death of his father, almost swore an oath of vengeance, but at the last minute refrained and went for the Oath of Devotion instead. He hopes to honour his father, while giving hope to the people. He worked for baron and was away when the baron was killed, which he feels very guilty about.

I'm hoping that one of the bad guys in the adventure can be a sort of nemesis, possibly a Hawk Lord who killed his father. Is that possible?


----------



## TallIan (Dec 28, 2018)

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION]

I've seen nothing to suggest they don't hatch in Collville's world (Valoria? I think that is the continent), so the egg idea is fine.  I'm not sure how true this is to Vasloria but I see the destruction of the dragon flights as something that took 15 to 20 years - it's hard to kill that many people - and even then, many dragonborn were left, just the units were broken.  Now the dragonborn are hunted by the Hawklords to prevent any kind of regroup.  I know Collville uses a unit of Dragonborn in his own story telling so there is at least one dragon flight left.

You can certainly write in your own enemy NPC as plot device for me.  If it is a Hawklord he probably won't feature in this part of the adventure, but it gives me a good link to the part 2 I'd like to run after, when you guys have a stronghold.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 28, 2018)

Thanks, I'll see if I keep the story as is or if your input changes anything. Do you have a deadline in mind for when my PC should be ready to go?


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 28, 2018)

JustinCase said:


> Thanks, I'll see if I keep the story as is or if your input changes anything. Do you have a deadline in mind for when my PC should be ready to go?




I hope not. I just can't find the time to deep dive with the PHB (to pick out spells). I'm thinking Arcane Knight. I just wish it was Charisma based instead of Int based. It's not like it uses the spell book paradigm for spells.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 28, 2018)

JustinCase said:


> Thanks, I'll see if I keep the story as is or if your input changes anything. Do you have a deadline in mind for when my PC should be ready to go?



Not yet, I wasn't expecting much this side of New Year's day.  I'm surprised we got this much done already.  I appreciate it, as it lets me start to line things up in my head.  I guess no one here went away for the holiday?


jmucchiello said:


> I hope not. I just can't find the time to deep dive with the PHB (to pick out spells). I'm thinking Arcane Knight. I just wish it was Charisma based instead of Int based. It's not like it uses the spell book paradigm for spells.



I kind of see your point, but I also think the last thing that's needed is another CHA caster.  Relying on a tertiary stat for a major part of you class shtick is very limiting.  I think they get a lot better at level 10 with Eldritch Strike, but I've never played one that far.  I've seen a lot of people suggest that Transmutation school would make more sense for EK than Evocation


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 29, 2018)

Okay, here's my first draft of Pei, the fighter from the far south. Still need to figure out what I'm going to spend my money on.


*Name:* U'Tempei !Nothen
*Race:* Human Female
*Background:* Far Traveler
*Class:* Eldritch Knight Fighter-5
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Proficiency Bonus:* +3
*Inspiration:* No

*Strength:* 10 (+0), save +3
Athlethics: +0​
*Dexterity:* 18 (+4)
+Acrobatics: +7
Sleight of Hand: +4
Stealth: +4​
*Constitution:* 16 (+3), save +6

*Charisma:* 10 (+0)
Deception: +0
Intimidation: +0
Performance: +0
+Persuasion: +3​*Passive Perception:* 12
*Passive Investigation:* 11
*Initiative:* +4
*AC:* 16
*Speed:* 30 ft
*Hit Dice:* 5d10+20; *Spent HD:* none
*HP:* 54/54

*Intelligence:* 13 (+1)
+Arcana: +4
+History: +4
Investigation: +1
Nature: +1
Religion: +1​
*Wisdom:* 8 (-1)
Animal Handling: -1
+Insight: +2
Medicine: -1
+Perception: +2
Survival: -1​
+Proficient


[sblock="COMBAT"]*OFFENSE* Initiative: +4
*Weapon*
Rapier
Hand Crossbow*Range*

30/120*To Hit*
+7
+9*Damage*
1d8+4 (p)
1d6+4 (p)*Notes*
finesse
light, [-]loading[/-]
*DEFENSE*
*AC:* 16 (armor + Dex)

+*Strength:* +3
*Intelligence:* +1*Dexterity:* +4
*Wisdom:* -1+*Constitution:* +6
*Charisma:* +0
*EXPENDABLES*
_Action Surge:_ 1/1
_Second Wind:_ 1/1
Spell slots remaining
_1st Level:_ 3/3
[/sblock][sblock="FEATURES AND TRAITS"]*Proficiencies and Languages**Languages:* Common. Orcish
*Armor:* All Armor and Shields
*Weapons:* All simple and martial weapons
*Tools:* Shawm​*Race:* Human (variant)+1 to two abilities (Dex, Con); *Speed:* 30 feet; *Size:* Medium; *Lifespan:* 100 years
*Bonus Skill and Feat:* Persuasion, Crossbow Expert​*Background:* Far Traveler*Skills:* Insight, Perception; *Tools:* shawm; *Language:* Orcish
*Feature: All Eyes on You:* Your accent, mannerisms, figures of speech, and perhaps even your appearance all mark you as foreign. Curious glances are directed your way wherever you go, which can be a nuisance, but you also gain the friendly interest of scholars and others intrigued by far-off lands, to say nothing of everyday folk who are eager to hear stories of your homeland. You can parley this attention into access to people and places you might not otherwise have, for you and your traveling companions. Noble lords, scholars, and merchant princes, to name a few, might be interested in hearing about your distant homeland and people.​*Feats:* *Crossbow Expert:*Ignore the loading property on crossbows. Being within 5 feet of an opponent does not give disadvantage when using a crossbow against them. After taking the Attack action with a one handed weapon, can fire a crossbow in the other hand as a bonus action.​*Class:* Fighter*Hit Die:* d10; *Saves:* Str, Con; *Skills:* (any 2) Acrobatics, History
*Fighting Style: Archery:* +2 to attack rolls made with ranged weapons.
*Second Wind:* As a bonus action, regain 1d10+fighter level hp. Once per short of long rest.
*Action Surge:* Take an additional action on your turn. Once per short or long rest.
*Archetype: Eldritch Knight:*
*Spellcasting:* Save DC: 12; Attack Bonus: +4
_Cantrips Known:_ dancing lights, mage hand
_Spells Known:_ absorb elements, longstrider, shield
*Weapon Bond:* Summonable weapons. Two (rapier and hand crossbow)​*Extra Attack:* When taking the attack action, you may take two attacks.​[/sblock][sblock="EQUIPMENT"]Studded Leather (13#)
Hand Crossbow (3#)
quiver (20 bolts)
Rapier (2#)
[sblock="Winged Boots"]_Wondrous item, uncommon (requires attunement)_

While you wear these boots, you have a flying speed equal to your walking speed. You can use these boots to fly for up to 4 hours, all at once or in several shorter flights, each one using a minumum of 1 minute from the duration. If you are flying when the duration expires, you descend at a rate of 30 feet per round until you land.

The boots regain 2 hours of flying capability for every 12 hours they are not in use.[/sblock]Belt
Belt hook (for crossbow)
spell component pouch
Waterskin
soft brown boots
dark robe
backpackcommon clothes (3#)
Fine clothes (4#)
shawm (1#)
a blanket
bedroll (7#)​belt pouch (600 gp, 0 sp, )

Equipment Weight: 
[sblock="Carrying Capacity"]
Encumbered
50Heavily Encumbered
100Carrying Capacity
150Push, Drag, Lift
300
[/sblock]
[/sblock][sblock="DESCRIPTION and HISTORY"]
*Race:* Human
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 35
*Relationship:* Varies*Height:* 5' 4"
*Weight:* 140#
*Complexion:* dark
*Skin:* tattoos*Hair:* Silver, long in back
*Eyes:* brown
*Face Structure:* angular

*HISTORY*
U'Tempei !Nothen (oo TEM pay <tok> NO thin) comes from a jungle land near the equator. She suggests people who have trouble pronouncing her name call her Pei as it means beauty in her native tongue. (Or she thinks it does, it's been 22 years since she's spoken the language and she has forgotten bits and pieces of it.)

She was cast out of her tribe (The M'gond!) because she refused to marry the chieftain as all girls did in their 13th summer. She has lived on her own, traveling as far from those lands as she could. The wonders of large cities attracted her and she learned many skills along the way. She has mercenaried in various petty squabbles in the region at various times. She learned the shawm as a child and has worked as part of a troupe of performers in the past.

She has known several men in her lifetime and each time it ended when they found her flirting with someone else. She does not understand this society's aversion to sex and nudity.

*APPEARANCE* 
U'Tempei is a lean woman with dark skin. Her hair is long and silver and she has blue, red, and orange tattoos on her neck, cheeks, arms, and legs. They are lacy in design and contain arcane symbols if looked at closely (Perception DC 20). She dresses in colorful clothing when relaxing. Her work clothing is functional, dark, and gives her freedom of movement.

*PERSONALITY* 
_Traits:_ Independence is desired even though it doesn't make me happy
_Traits:_ Can be motherly to people in her immediate group
_Ideal:_ Hopes to find a reason to settle down someday
_Bond:_ Protect those who cannot protect themselves
_Flaw:_ Believes in true love, will sink a job if true love will be harmed
[sblock="Level History"]
AbilitiesSTRDEXCONINTWISCHAPoint buy299502Initial10151513810+Race10161613810

*Level**hp**Features*114Crossbow Expert210310Eldritch Knight410+2 Dex510*Total*54
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TallIan (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks Good @jmuccheillo.  I find that a PC's starting gear is enough to last several levels with nothing to spend your gold on until you 1000s, then players can start to buy flashy stuff.  That's why I thought Xanathar's would be a good gold sink/source of stuff to buy.

I see no particular reason to be in Gravesford but your bond should make it easy enough to act as a hook.  If you want you can have your Winged Boots need to be identified and you've heard of a young mage in the town that can do it.

Everyone can post their characters here


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 29, 2018)

I don't see the point of betting on magic items.

I made sure Pei could fit into any story and could be anywhere in the world.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 30, 2018)

jmucchiello said:


> I don't see the point of betting on magic items.




A fair point.  For some reason I really like the rules, even though I don't really like randomness in character creation.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 30, 2018)

TallIan said:


> A fair point.  For some reason I really like the rules, even though I don't really like randomness in character creation.




Also, once you spend money to find a "contact", why do you need to spend it again? You know the contact. If you spend more than a couple months in one location, you should find out about far more than 1d4 magic items. It's just a lousy implementation. Especially when if you roll too well initially, all the items available are completely out of reach cost-wise (aka power-wise).


----------



## TallIan (Dec 30, 2018)

jmucchiello said:


> Also, once you spend money to find a "contact", why do you need to spend it again? You know the contact. If you spend more than a couple months in one location, you should find out about far more than 1d4 magic items. It's just a lousy implementation. Especially when if you roll too well initially, all the items available are completely out of reach cost-wise (aka power-wise).




True It doesn’t take into account what you’re looking for - or even what level. 

You mean like Kahlessnetor did


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2018)

Eh. I'm a wizard, I have to spend my money on scribing.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 31, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> Eh. I'm a wizard, I have to spend my money on scribing.




 It looks like an insignificant cost, but it adds up.  I can't see your free magic item choice though


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2018)

Still deciding. Will finalise sheet soon.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 31, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> Still deciding. Will finalise sheet soon.




NP,  Justincase' Paladin is still a mystery, but I did say there was no rush due to the holidays.  I think we should aim to get going next week (7th Jan), all this festive nonsense should be over and done with 

Going to offer two of you a follower for now. It'll be a retainer rolled from the book - I'll post the rules in the character thread.  You're welcome to decline, in which case I'll roll for someone else.
1 jmucchiello
2 shayuri
3 Kahlessnesror
4 JustinCase
5 Herosmith14

Followers : 1D5 = [4] = 4
 Giving JustinCase a follower.  Roll a d50+20 if you are still a paladin

1 jmucchiello
2 shayuri
3 Kahlessnesror
4 Herosmith14

Followers 2: 1D4 = [2] = 2
  Giving Shayuri a follower.  Roll a d30+15 to see what you get


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2018)

[roll0]

Hurrah! Minions!


----------



## TallIan (Dec 31, 2018)

You get a Troubadour-Warrior, which is kind of like a bard.  He gets some more abilities at higher levels

Troubadour-warrior
ARMOR: Light (AC 13)
PRIMARY ABILITY: Charisma
SAVES: Dexterity, Charisma
SKILLS: Deception, Performance, Persuasion
SIGNATURE ATTACK: Melee Weapon Attack: +6 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 7 (1d8 + 3) slashing damage.
SPECIAL ACTIONS
3RD-LEVEL (3/DAY, REACTION): Cheer. After an ally within 60 feet that the troubadour-warrior can see makes an attack, roll a d6 and add the result to the ally’s result.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2018)

Haha, nice! Brave Sir Robin!

Do I get to create the flavor text or do you wanna do it?

Man, now I'm kinda tempted to take the three servant alternate Noble benefit, just to have a full retinue.


----------



## TallIan (Dec 31, 2018)

Shayuri said:


> Haha, nice! Brave Sir Robin!



Lol, I hadn't thought of it that way.



> Do I get to create the flavor text or do you wanna do it?
> 
> Man, now I'm kinda tempted to take the three servant alternate Noble benefit, just to have a full retinue.




Feel free to make stuff up, though I may add history to him to suit the game needs.  He's not your character, but I like to offer opportunities for player input to the story wherever possible - also, I'm not that creative.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 2, 2019)

TallIan said:


> I had to look that up.  My daughter only watches one DVD of my little ponies and its an old school original moved to DVD.   I'm pretty sure we'll soon be sick of My Liitle Pony though, she's going ever more mad for ponies in general.




I love the show, though I am behind, Season 4 was the last, I think, with the Crystal Empire.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 2, 2019)

I put Eowyn up in the character thread.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 3, 2019)

TallIan said:


> Followers : 1D5 = [4] = 4
> Giving JustinCase a follower.  Roll a d50+20 if you are still a paladin




Yup.  
[roll0]


----------



## TallIan (Jan 3, 2019)

JustinCase said:


> Yup.
> [roll0]




Technically you rolled up a Troubadour-Warrior as well, but for the sake of variety I've gone for the result below which is a Battle Priest

Battle Priest
ARMOR: Heavy (AC 18)
PRIMARY ABILITY: Wisdom
SAVES: Wisdom
SKILLS: Insight, Persuasion
SIGNATURE ATTACK: Melee Weapon Attack: +6 to hit, reach 5 ft., one target. Hit: 8 (1d8 + 4) bludgeoning damage.
SPECIAL ACTIONS
3RD-LEVEL (3/DAY): spiritual weapon


----------



## TallIan (Jan 7, 2019)

A slight bump.

It would be good to get this going this week.

jmucchiello and Kahlesnestor both seem complete 
 [MENTION=6802835]Sha[/MENTION]uyri has all the mechanics done, just waiting for a more detailed background.  And I have to make sure her magic item has an effect in the game.
 [MENTION=6886148]Herosmith14[/MENTION] all looks good in the OOC thread, just need to copy it into the character thread
 [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION] I think has the character in his head


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 7, 2019)

TallIan said:


> [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION] I think has the character in his head




Yeah, it took me a little longer than expected. Saarthax the dragonborn paladin has been added to the RG, although I haven't gotten around to adding the bio and such yet. I also need to add the uncommon magic item, and perhaps spend the extra 650 gp on something. But hey, the groundwork has been done!


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2019)

As for my magic item, I was torn between the amulet and a Cloak of Protection.

The CoP is clearly more immediately relevant, but I felt like an amulet of proof against detection is more...flavorful? For a student in magical training, an opportunity for mischief and a few moments of peace, free from Clairvoyance and Arcane Eyes. For a wizardess engaged in the complicated dance of rivals and politics, a valuable tool as well.

I'm also a little unclear on this, but my reading of the item description also implies to me that it would block See Invisible, if she were to have an Invisibility spell cast on her. Could be useful.

Again, not as straightforwardly useful in combat as a bonus to defensive stats, but one that provides protection that's otherwise very hard to come by.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 7, 2019)

I was considering that amulet, too, seeing how dragon Knights are basically fugitives from the oppressive law. But then I read the description for the Ring of Mind Shielding (which has some of the same options), and it was immediately clear that his is what Saarthax carries. Even if he dies, he can still influence the world through that ring!



			
				Ring of Mind Shielding said:
			
		

> While wearing this ring, you are immune to magic that allows other creatures to read your thoughts, determine whether you are lying, know your Alignment, or know your creature type. Creatures can telepathically communicate with you only if you allow it. You can use an action to cause the ring to become Invisible until you use another action to make it visible, until you remove the ring, or until you die. If you die while wearing the ring, your soul enters it, unless it already houses a soul. You can remain in the ring or depart for the afterlife. As long as your soul is in the ring, you can telepathically communicate with any creature wearing it. A wearer can't prevent this telepathic Communication.




Also, I spend my gold on better armor (splint instead of chain mail) and a warhorse with barding. I still have 5 gp left.


----------



## TallIan (Jan 7, 2019)

Shayuri said:


> As for my magic item, I was torn between the amulet and a Cloak of Protection.
> 
> The CoP is clearly more immediately relevant, but I felt like an amulet of proof against detection is more...flavorful? For a student in magical training, an opportunity for mischief and a few moments of peace, free from Clairvoyance and Arcane Eyes. For a wizardess engaged in the complicated dance of rivals and politics, a valuable tool as well.
> 
> ...




It certainly is a cooler magic item than just MOAR SPELLZ!! (my usual choice for magic items), which is why I'd like to make it be useful in the game if I can.  It might be as simple as giving an enemy NPC some kind of scrying or see invisibility.

I read it as See Invisibility will not be able to see you if you are invisible with this ring.  Anything that is specifically Divination Magic, but not something innate to a creature.  Something like Blindsighht would still work normally, and be able to detect you.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 7, 2019)

BIO
 Saarthax hatched in the Barony of Bedegar, after his father Sothor fled the capital during the fall of King Ormund and took Saarthax' egg with him. Here the boy grew up and learned how to fight a losing battle against the forces of Ajax the Tyrant. Trained as a soldier by his father and his men, Saarthax looked up to Sothor as the experienced paladin inspired his men through kindness and example. Saarthax knew early on that he, too, wanted to swear his Oath and become a beacon of hope.

 Then the worst day of his life happened. Huge orc soldiers invaded the Barony and killed the Baron and his family. At least one Hawk Lord had joined the battle, a sadistic man called Jorn Whitefeather, and he managed to close in on Saarthax and one of the other soldiers, Bernold the battlepriest. Both were taking serious injuries as Jorn toyed with them, luring out Saarthax' father. Eventually, Sothor came to their rescue but was killed before their eyes by the superior fighter. 

 Saarthax and Bernold escaped in the chaotic aftermath, the paladin being dragged away by Bernold to avoid rushing back to certain death.


----------



## TallIan (Jan 7, 2019)

JustinCase said:


> Yeah, it took me a little longer than expected. Saarthax the dragonborn paladin has been added to the RG, although I haven't gotten around to adding the bio and such yet. I also need to add the uncommon magic item, and perhaps spend the extra 650 gp on something. But hey, the groundwork has been done!




Not a problem.  He's looking good though.  I'll keep an eye out for the finishing touches, but I have enough about him to get started.


----------



## TallIan (Jan 7, 2019)

JustinCase said:


> BIO
> Saarthax hatched in the Barony of Bedegar, after his father Sothor fled the capital during the fall of King Ormund and took Saarthax' egg with him. Here the boy grew up and learned how to fight a losing battle against the forces of Ajax the Tyrant. Trained as a soldier by his father and his men, Saarthax looked up to Sothor as the experienced paladin inspired his men through kindness and example. Saarthax knew early on that he, too, wanted to swear his Oath and become a beacon of hope.
> 
> Then the worst day of his life happened. Huge orc soldiers invaded the Barony and killed the Baron and his family. At least one Hawk Lord had joined the battle, a sadistic man called Jorn Whitefeather, and he managed to close in on Saarthax and one of the other soldiers, Bernold the battlepriest. Both were taking serious injuries as Jorn toyed with them, luring out Saarthax' father. Eventually, Sothor came to their rescue but was killed before their eyes by the superior fighter.
> ...




I just missed this with my previous post.  Couple of questions,

What do you envisage your father doing in Bedegar and how many men did he have? With the Dragonborn being a fugitive race, they would have to remain largely hidden, and the Barons would not want to be openly associated with them.  Ajax leaves the Barons alone, apart from taxes, as long as they behave.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 8, 2019)

I imagine Sothor knew someone reliable in Bedegar, possibly hoping that the Baron would take him in. When that does not happen, because of not wanting to be associated with a fugitive, Sothor and his soldiers may have been working underground as a sort of resistance movement, using a secret hideout somewhere. (That may tie Saarthax to [MENTION=6886148]Herosmith14[/MENTION]'s character, if he's up for it. Frostbite may have been/still is one of Sothor's men.) In that case they would have rushed to the Baron's defense when the orcs came.

I'm not sure how many men were in that squad, but I don't think it would've been very many. Ten at the very most. Now, Saarthax is convinced it's just him and Bernold who survived, but he can't be sure.

Oh, and you may have guessed Bernold is my retainer / follower.


----------



## TallIan (Jan 8, 2019)

JustinCase said:


> I imagine Sothor knew someone reliable in Bedegar, possibly hoping that the Baron would take him in. When that does not happen, because of not wanting to be associated with a fugitive, Sothor and his soldiers may have been working underground as a sort of resistance movement, using a secret hideout somewhere. (That may tie Saarthax to [MENTION=6886148]Herosmith14[/MENTION]'s character, if he's up for it. Frostbite may have been/still is one of Sothor's men.) In that case they would have rushed to the Baron's defense when the orcs came.



If Herosmith is up for that sure.  I see the late baron as mostly good, but not willing to risk much, so when the 
dragonborn arrived wanting help, he wouldn't take them on, but happily looked the other way as they set up a homestead for themselves, even when some of the local farmers started selling their wares there too.



> I'm not sure how many men were in that squad, but I don't think it would've been very many. Ten at the very most. Now, Saarthax is convinced it's just him and Bernold who survived, but he can't be sure.
> 
> Oh, and you may have guessed Bernold is my retainer / follower.




That should work and yes I did


----------



## TallIan (Jan 8, 2019)

Everything looks good to go.

I'll aim to get the IC thread up in the next couple of days.


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 8, 2019)

I finally found a picture I could modify to tolerably look kinda like U'Tempei. It's now in the RG.


----------



## TallIan (Jan 8, 2019)

IC is up.

I noticed that Arcata's background isn't in the RG yet, but I think I know enough of Shayuri's plan to get the ball rolling anyway.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2019)

Arcata's background has been added. Let me know if I need to make any changes to fit the narrative in.


----------



## TallIan (Jan 10, 2019)

I've added a few prominent NPC's that some of you may know about as you're local to Bedegar. I'll try and keep this updated as we go along



Shayuri said:


> Arcata's background has been added. Let me know if I need to make any changes to fit the narrative in.



Looks good, there is enough there that I can build on if I need to use Arcata's family.



JustinCase said:


> I imagine Sothor knew someone reliable in Bedegar, possibly hoping that the Baron would take him in. When that does not happen, because of not wanting to be associated with a fugitive, Sothor and his soldiers may have been working underground as a sort of resistance movement, using a secret hideout somewhere. (That may tie Saarthax to @_*Herosmith14*_'s character, if he's up for it. Frostbite may have been/still is one of Sothor's men.) In that case they would have rushed to the Baron's defense when the orcs came.
> 
> I'm not sure how many men were in that squad, but I don't think it would've been very many. Ten at the very most. Now, Saarthax is convinced it's just him and Bernold who survived, but he can't be sure.
> 
> Oh, and you may have guessed Bernold is my retainer / follower.




I had it in my head that all of Sothor's men were dragon born - possibly because when you attract followers they are of the same ancestry (race) as your character according to the rules in the S&F book.  I've just seen you picture of Bernold in the RG and realised that not all of Sother's had to be dragonborn. 

There is a rule that allows different ancestries though, so Sothor could have been closer to the Baron than I initially thought as he won't be aiding 10 dragon born, just perhaps two.


----------



## TallIan (Jan 10, 2019)

KahlessNestor said:


> That sounds great. I kind of see Eowyn as sort of like Zecora from My Little Ponies. That strange woman of the woods. She is odd. Never talks. Sometimes stands there in the middle of the street and just...stares. Likes to watch paint dry and grass grow.






TallIan said:


> I had to look that up. My daughter only watches one DVD of my little ponies and its an old school original moved to DVD. I'm pretty sure we'll soon be sick of My Liitle Pony though, she's going ever more mad for ponies in general.



 [MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION] it's like we woke a dragon by talking about this.  My daughter found MPL on Netfilx just after these posts, and now wants to watch it all the time.  The newer stuff is not the same as the sickening show I remember my sister watching when we were kids.  It's probably one of the more bearable kids show's


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 10, 2019)

Yeah, I figured a whole squad of dragonborn would be too much. That's why I decided upon a human follower, but I didn't think about it any further. 

I could change it if you insist.


----------



## TallIan (Jan 10, 2019)

JustinCase said:


> Yeah, I figured a whole squad of dragonborn would be too much. That's why I decided upon a human follower, but I didn't think about it any further.
> 
> I could change it if you insist.




No, once I got my head around the idea that they weren’t all Dragonborn, things sat a bit easier. 

One of the followers you can attract is an ambassador who allows you to attract followers of a different ancestry.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 15, 2019)

TallIan said:


> [MENTION=6801311]KahlessNestor[/MENTION] it's like we woke a dragon by talking about this.  My daughter found MPL on Netfilx just after these posts, and now wants to watch it all the time.  The newer stuff is not the same as the sickening show I remember my sister watching when we were kids.  It's probably one of the more bearable kids show's




Yes, it's a very intelligent show.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 28, 2019)

I had a realization on the last turn that I built Eowyn as someone who never speaks. That...is going to interfere with spellcasting verbal components, since it it assumed you have to speak in a loud, clear voice. So I'm a bit stuck, since pretty much every spell has V. GM, how should we handle this? :/


----------



## TallIan (Jan 28, 2019)

KahlessNestor said:


> I had a realization on the last turn that I built Eowyn as someone who never speaks. That...is going to interfere with spellcasting verbal components, since it it assumed you have to speak in a loud, clear voice. So I'm a bit stuck, since pretty much every spell has V. GM, how should we handle this? :/




Does she make no sounds at all?  A simple solution would be that Eowyn whistles, clicks or humms the vocal components but otherwise doesn’t talk.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 4, 2019)

In my head, no sound. But I suppose she could do that. A compromise with the rules LOL


----------



## TallIan (Feb 4, 2019)

KahlessNestor said:


> In my head, no sound. But I suppose she could do that. A compromise with the rules LOL




Normally the components of a spell are rarely a problem, but it does give the DM a tool to stop spell casters being able to cast all the time (in the same way you can take away a fighter's weapon).  Somatic component? tie his hand.  Material Component? Take his focus/pouch.  Verbal component?  Gag him.  Its something that matters 1 in 100 sessions? so from that regard I wouldn't mind allowing a mute spell caster.

My real concern for mute spell casting though is the silence spell.  Its a VERY powerful anti spell caster effect that I am not willing to discard.  If you really want Eowyn to not talk and you an think of a way to compensate then go ahead.  We could just say that as long as Eowyn could speak she can cast the spell.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Feb 4, 2019)

Druids don't have Silence, though, IIRC. But I'm fine with her having to make some sound or something, I guess, if needed.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 4, 2019)

Maybe she makes clicking sounds with teeth or (not knowing the nature of her muteness) tongue. Neither of those require vocalization. (And if she is making clicking sounds, it will intrigue U'Tempei whose language includes click sounds.


----------



## TallIan (Feb 5, 2019)

KahlessNestor said:


> Druids don't have Silence, though, IIRC. But I'm fine with her having to make some sound or something, I guess, if needed.




No, But other spell casters could cast silence on Eowyn. RAW that should stop spells with a V component and being immune to that is quite a powerful buff.


----------



## TallIan (Feb 5, 2019)

[MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION], Does Arcata's retainer have a name?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2019)

Gavien, yes. I narrated him briefly in my post. He's keeping his association with her on the down-low for the moment so he can sniff around without attracting attention.

But he can help out with this, I think.


----------



## TallIan (Feb 9, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> So are we going in initiative order or what?




I thought I would move this here as it may warrant some discussion.  For some reason I thought more of you were players in my PotA game so I assumed you knew I did this.  I PLAY with most of you, but only KahlessNestor is a player in my PotA game.  Anyway-

What we settled on in that game was to run initiative like this; The whole party rolls initiative and all the bad guys roll initiative.  The highest roll wins initiative for their team and that team goes first.  The party goes in the order they post - unless there is something important that matters then initiative roll takes over. 

This has some pros and cons, but the two biggest pros are: simplicity and each player can see what has already happened when they make their own post - so there are less IF...THEN...ELSE... posts.  If you want to wait for someone else to do something you still can.  A hold action in this system only applies of you are waiting for the enemy to do something.  It does give a slight boost to non-DEX characters as they are gaining the benefits of high DEX without the cost, but that's not really a huge problem - its not like DEX is under powered or anything.  

I can foresee some issues with this  (eg the Alert feat) but felt I could deal with these as they arrived.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 9, 2019)

Well, if you are going to do that, you should resolve each player's post as they post. One of the reasons I didn't have U'Tempei fire at one of the orcs was because I did not know how they fared against the fireball or if I came before the fireball.


----------



## TallIan (Feb 9, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> Well, if you are going to do that, you should resolve each player's post as they post. One of the reasons I didn't have U'Tempei fire at one of the orcs was because I did not know how they fared against the fireball or if I came before the fireball.




Probably. The more I think about it the more I think that it’s worked so far because that game is tier 1. This game, starting at lvl 5, might be more complex due to bigger effects from each action. 

Anyway, as that is a house rule I should have discussed it before we started. I don’t like using house rules unless everyone is ok with them, so I will continue this game using RAW initiative.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 14, 2019)

Either way works for me, as long as it's clear which option we use.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 14, 2019)

I don't mind side initiative. I just want to know who are we waiting on now?


----------



## TallIan (Feb 14, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> I don't mind side initiative. I just want to know who are we waiting on now?




Me, having a crazy week. Work has decided everything needs to happen now, and I’ve been involved in trying to get a regular gaming night up and running. 

Hopefully I’ll get something up by tomorrow.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 14, 2019)

Dontcha hate when work intrudes on gaming?


----------



## TallIan (Feb 15, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> Dontcha hate when work intrudes on gaming?




I do, but then my overtime check arrives and I can buy more [-]toys for me[/-] important stuff, like food.


----------



## jmucchiello (Feb 19, 2019)

I found a mistake in my charsheet and a mistake in conception. First I have hit points as if I had 18 Con instead of 16. So that should be 49/49 now. I've updated the RG copy already.

And I thought I'd taken sharpshooter but didn't. Do you mind if I retcon my 4th level ASI to Sharpshooter instead of +2 Dex? I could wait six years for 8th level to come along I suppose.  But I rather not.


----------



## TallIan (Feb 20, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> I found a mistake in my charsheet and a mistake in conception. First I have hit points as if I had 18 Con instead of 16. So that should be 49/49 now. I've updated the RG copy already.
> 
> And I thought I'd taken sharpshooter but didn't. Do you mind if I retcon my 4th level ASI to Sharpshooter instead of +2 Dex? I could wait six years for 8th level to come along I suppose.  But I rather not.




Sure, we haven't done that much yet.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 1, 2019)

Now that we're in combat, I was wondering; who's controlling the henchmen? The DM or the players?

I want to know if I can make Bertold do something now that my paladin is KO.


----------



## TallIan (Mar 1, 2019)

JustinCase said:


> Now that we're in combat, I was wondering; who's controlling the henchmen? The DM or the players?
> 
> I want to know if I can make Bertold do something now that my paladin is KO.




The henchmen are yours to control, they act on your initiative.  There are some basic rules here If you have any questions on them, I'll try and clear it up.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 8, 2019)

I will try and get Bertold up again.


----------



## Herosmith14 (Mar 9, 2019)

Death Save:
[roll0]









*OOC:*


 Sorry about being MIA for a while. I've had a hectic past few days.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 11, 2019)

I totally hear that. Been having a time as well.


----------



## TallIan (Mar 14, 2019)

Me too,

I will post the next round tomorrow


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 22, 2019)

KahlessNestor said:


> Eowyn crept quietly forward to the downed Saarthax and Orin. She reached out and touched Saarthax on the forehead, making a cooing sound, and healing energy flowed into him.
> 
> Action: Cast Cure Wounds
> Cure Wounds second level: 2d8+4 *11*




DM, does that mean Saarthax gets to act this round, or next one?


----------



## KahlessNestor (Mar 22, 2019)

You should be able to act as soon as your turn comes up.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 22, 2019)

Yeah, but I'm not sure when that is with the group initiative thing...


----------



## TallIan (Mar 22, 2019)

JustinCase said:


> Yeah, but I'm not sure when that is with the group initiative thing...




You can act in any order within your side's turn - so as soon as you are up, unless you want to take a death save before the healing kicks in


----------



## jmucchiello (Mar 22, 2019)

The order of the death save is unimportant here. I think Justin wants to know if the healing happens before he "acts" or after. If it happens before, he doesn't need a death saving throw, he has 11 HP. 

It also sounds like TallIan is saying, you can act this round if you want. But I'm not sure.


----------



## TallIan (Mar 22, 2019)

Yes you can act this round. 

I was trying to be funny, I guess I failed my performance check.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks both! I'll put my action in.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2019)

Hehe, sorry for the absences. I don't PLAN to be away, I swear...


----------



## Herosmith14 (Apr 20, 2019)

Gah! Sorry about being MIA for a while. Between the Academic season and the impending Holy Week, my schedule has been PACKED and I've barely had time to sleep. I'll try to be more regular in the future.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 20, 2019)

What is this referring to?



TallIan said:


> *"You see! You see! She thinks she better than us! This... this...ratcatcher!"* Carroc continues his impotent rage.  U'Tempei's words do seem to upset the crown a little as a few start to grumble but most of the villagers seem content to let strangers risk their life.




I don't recall her saying anything that could even remotely be construed as her being better than someone else, especially when she was talking quietly to her companions not announcing to the world that they should get moving. She would never think let alone say something like that.

We rushed away too fast for her to confront him again.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2019)

Arcata screwed up her persuasion check, which I stated in my post was because she came off as being haughty.

She did address the crowd at one point.

I don't think he's referring to U'Tempei's words, but rather Arcata's.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 21, 2019)

Ah, your post is further back. That's why I missed the connection.


----------



## TallIan (Apr 22, 2019)

As Shaiuri said, it was mainly aimed at [-]U'Tempei[/-] Arcata.  I was also trying to portray Carroc as an arrogant *^!# without just saying it.

Sorry if I cut out anything you wanted to add by moving things along. I find PbP hard to pace.  You are not far from town if anyone wants to go back.


----------



## jmucchiello (Apr 22, 2019)

Huh? U'Tempei didn't say anything about being better than anyone. (She'd slit her own throat first.) I hope you meant Arcata.


----------



## TallIan (Apr 22, 2019)

Dammit, I keep getting those two characters mixed up in my head.  Yes I meant Arcata.

Arcata's roll was low but Carroc's was lower.  Also people don't need a lot of persuading to NOT run towards danger.


----------



## JustinCase (May 2, 2019)

Sorry for my absence - I overestimated my opportunities to post while on my holiday. That'll last another week or so. I'll get a post up in the IC.


----------



## JustinCase (May 27, 2019)

TallIan said:


> *GM:*  Second survival check?




I can make one, but I think it best if someone who's actually good at Survival makes a roll...


----------



## jmucchiello (May 27, 2019)

I'm -1. So don't ask me.


----------



## KahlessNestor (May 28, 2019)

I'm heading out of town for a week's vacation on Friday, so I likely won't get a post in next week. I'll be back on June 10 and start trying to catch up.


----------



## TallIan (Jun 15, 2019)

KahlessNestor said:


> ...
> Trying to determine if Eowyn knows what this is and any special dangers (i.e. poison attack or any attacks requiring saves, etc.)
> Nature: 1d20 *7*
> Ugh. I wish Hermit gave you Nature instead of Religion for this character LOL Custom background? Just seems more in line with the character.




I don't think it would make a difference here.  

Since I don't think you have used religion, and the fact that we are still quite early in the game, I don't see that change being a problem.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jun 16, 2019)

TallIan said:


> I don't think it would make a difference here.
> 
> Since I don't think you have used religion, and the fact that we are still quite early in the game, I don't see that change being a problem.



Thanks! I will look into it.


----------



## TallIan (Jun 27, 2019)

Sorry everyone,  I have been a little distracted the last couple of weeks and have overlooked this game and my last post in the IC.  Since [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] is still AFK I will post somthing tomorrow to move the combat forward.


----------



## TallIan (Jul 2, 2019)

JustinCase said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Thanks, I figured my turn would be before Eowyn so I'd have to wait for next round, but if not, then here I go!




I had to think about this a little the last time it came up.  

Since you're all effectively acting on the same initiative any time a PC goes down, the player would miss a turn.  Around a table this might make an effective counter to "whack-a-PC" but the probability of being locked out for several turns seems a little harsh for a PbP game where several turns could mean a month of real time going by without the player taking an action.

With normal initiative the party would have a tactical choice of using an action to heal a PC before his turn and allowing him an action or doing something more efficient and losing the downed PC's action.  That tactical choice doesn't exist the way I'm doing initiative in this game.

While I try to keep an open mind to different definitions of fun, I can't believe that doing nothing in a game you're supposed to be playing in is fun for anyone.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 2, 2019)

Well, that's a very good logic. And I was about to counter that by saying I can still play my retainer, but then there are only two retainers in the game (so far?) so that doesn't fly.

I'm good either way, I just like having clarity. Thanks!


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jul 3, 2019)

I didn't even think of WHEN his turn came. Yeah, that's a head scratcher.


----------



## TallIan (Jul 18, 2019)

Looks like [MENTION=6747879]Hero[/MENTION]smith may have gone quiet, there is nothing since the 27th June.

If he doesn't post in the next couple of days, I guess I'll have to RC him too, at least for a while.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 19, 2019)

TallIan said:


> Looks like @_*Hero*_smith may have gone quiet, there is nothing since the 27th June.
> 
> If he doesn't post in the next couple of days, I guess I'll have to RC him too, at least for a while.



 [MENTION=6886148]Herosmith14[/MENTION]


----------



## TallIan (Aug 4, 2019)

With two players AWOL I'm thinking of recruiting a couple of replacements.  The meat of the adventure is coming after this encounter, so adding PCs now should be fairly easy.  

The other option would be to add a retainer to Eowyn and U'Tempei.  Story wise that is probably harder to do - especially for U'Tempei.

The adventure is built for 5 PCs so either option should work. Any thought?


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 5, 2019)

Yeah. I don't see U'Tempei having a retainer. New blood could help.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 5, 2019)

New blood is fine to me.


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 5, 2019)

That's fine by me!


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 13, 2019)

Hey guys,

I'd be happy to be that new blood. Any requests as far as party roles are concerned?
Cheers,

SG


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 14, 2019)

Welcome. Hopefully we don't lose anyone in the upgrade


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 14, 2019)

With magic item search: I can really get 3 items if I use 300gp and 3 weeks of searching? Plus starting uncommon item? Isn't that a bit much? 
Or is it just that I can FIND them, but I still have to PAY for them?


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 14, 2019)

Don't remember exactly, but I think you had to pay for them too. It's somewhere in the first few pages of the OOC thread.


----------



## TallIan (Aug 14, 2019)

@SteveGorak, Welcome aboard.  Let me know what you decide.

It will make things easier if you and Neurotics character know each other already but don't feel like you have to.

@Neurotic Only the one uncommon item is free.  You have to pay for anything you find with Xanathar's after you find it.  I was trying to give out some magic items without them being optimised to everyone.  I don't think it worked as well as I'd hoped.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 14, 2019)

Yeah, the prices for anything are far above what one can afford with 500gp 

@Steve Gorak, I am a Haunted One, but it can easily be changed to City Watch or Sailor (the story fits both) if you don't want to deal with emo cleric


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 14, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> Also, once you spend money to find a "contact", why do you need to spend it again? You know the contact. If you spend more than a couple months in one location, you should find out about far more than 1d4 magic items. It's just a lousy implementation. Especially when if you roll too well initially, all the items available are completely out of reach cost-wise (aka power-wise).



You can voluntary roll on the lower table


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 14, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> Don't remember exactly, but I think you had to pay for them too. It's somewhere in the first few pages of the OOC thread.



Only says if we get something valuable we have to run it by you.
You could say someone found scroll of wish and didn't know what he has (or was drunk). It may be uncastable now, but in time...or it may paint a big target on the character >


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 15, 2019)

Neurotic said:


> @Steve Gorak, I am a Haunted One, but it can easily be changed to City Watch or Sailor (the story fits both) if you don't want to deal with emo cleric




Well, we can make things easy, and my character can also be emo with the haunted one background ;-)

I was thinking of doing something unusual, like a winged thiefling fiend warlock. The background was that he was a normal human, a refugee from one of the villages conquered by Ajax's armies. He was enslaved by one of Ajax's mages and was transformed into a thiefling during ritual experimentation trying to create new warriors (he was actually fused with a minor devil). He managed to escape, and perhaps your character @Neurotic was involved in this, thus forming a bond between them.

If this passes the smell test, I'll go ahead and prepare the character.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm back. Stupid upgrade messed with my link, so everytime I checked, it still wasn't up. Didn't realize I would need a new bookmark.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 15, 2019)

Steve Gorak said:


> Well, we can make things easy, and my character can also be emo with the haunted one background ;-)
> 
> I was thinking of doing something unusual, like a winged thiefling fiend warlock. The background was that he was a normal human, a refugee from one of the villages conquered by Ajax's armies. He was enslaved by one of Ajax's mages and was transformed into a thiefling during ritual experimentation trying to create new warriors (he was actually fused with a minor devil). He managed to escape, and perhaps your character @Neurotic was involved in this, thus forming a bond between them.
> 
> ...



I'm the one born under the wrong star and saved by...something 

I believe in this world even dwarves and elves are rare, but it is on @TallIan to allow or not. Now I 'm tempted to play aasimar celestial warlock and be close friends to the devil the two protecting each other in the hostile world


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 15, 2019)

Cool ideas, both! Particularly the combination.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 15, 2019)

Neurotic said:


> I'm the one born under the wrong star and saved by...something
> 
> I believe in this world even dwarves and elves are rare, but it is on @TallIan to allow or not. Now I 'm tempted to play aasimar celestial warlock and be close friends to the devil the two protecting each other in the hostile world




I figured that a thiefling, given my idea about the background, would fit. Also, since we're at level 5 and have access to magic items, the winged version is not really an issue (one of the players has winged boots).

I can swap the background if it bugs you. I was just trying to make things easy as far as knowing each other. I can also pick something else, and have your character still be involved with my character's escape. What do you think?

No problem if you also want to go the warlock route, just fyi, I was planning to go timelock, with misty vision, mask of many faces and the +cha invocation to eldrich blast.



JustinCase said:


> Cool ideas, both! Particularly the combination.



Thanks! ;-)

We now just need @TallIan feedback!
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 15, 2019)

Steve Gorak said:


> I figured that a thiefling, given my idea about the background, would fit. Also, since we're at level 5 and have access to magic items, the winged version is not really an issue (one of the players has winged boots).
> 
> I can swap the background if it bugs you. I was just trying to make things easy as far as knowing each other. I can also pick something else, and have your character still be involved with my character's escape. What do you think?



Nah, I'll write the history that includes some city watch time and ends in a temple on the island and you write something that lands us together and we seek shelter there. 



Steve Gorak said:


> No problem if you also want to go the warlock route, just FYI, I was planning to go timelock, with misty vision, mask of many faces and the +cha invocation to eldritch blast.




Too much trouble thinking about it and it wasn't serious, I already have one such and I hope that the game will continue.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 15, 2019)

@Steve Gorak:
The opportunity came one stormy night when Luthor was called in for a big disturbance, a demon was sighted trying to steal a child from the attic apartment. Already a powerful priest, Luthor joined the group of watchmen, listened to the panicked woman and the shaken husband. It appears he managed to shoot the creature. Luthor followed the blood, the storm holding no fear for him and found...well, a demon. But what demon looked enough like a human to pass as one in the dark? What demon bled red blood? And who could take serious a demon that gets hurt by peasants crossbow?

Taking some time, making sure the creature cannot harm him he interrogated it right then and there. And agreed to help it. It was after all misunderstanding, just a vagrant trying to hide from the rain. Using the barest hint of his power, he pulled out the arrow and healed the creature hiding it for the moment from other guards. Feeling the pull of destiny warmth in his pouch, the book he couldn't write in was sparkling with power. Opening it, there was a map to St. Panderhost grove with a shiny arrow pointing toward it.

We can move back from the grove based on some persecution of the priests in Beldegor or call from the druids within the wode occupied by the orcs...


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 16, 2019)

That works for me! I like the idea of going with the druids, and I'll write up my character accordingly unless told otherwise.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 16, 2019)

Character's up IC!
Feedback is welcome.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 16, 2019)

Steve Gorak said:


> Character's up IC!
> Feedback is welcome.




Str mod should be -1 in the ability block. Skills are correct
Please review my character  Ignore the extra money, I still need to spend some


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 16, 2019)

Dilemma: decanter of endless water, fun, multiuse, small OR
mariners armor, swimming speed (admitedly rare in dungeons, but the map shows plenty of seas), better armor (AC +1)

Also, instead of going druid/club, I could exchange str/dex and go Zeus with spear and heavy armor (it would add AC), but tank dex and init. Feat spells would go to booming blade then and...shocking grasp?


----------



## TallIan (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi All,

sorry I've been quiet about the new character development.  Busy at work and I'm not getting time at home to sort out gaming stuff (online or IRL).  Anyway, very quick glance at the characters looks ok.  Thanks for the effort on having them know each other.

I'll try and get a better look over the weekend and maybe post something.  If not I'll make some time on Monday.

@Neurotic mild spoiler here.  The game isn't planned to go anywhere near the ocean.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 17, 2019)

Neurotic said:


> Str mod should be -1 in the ability block. Skills are correct
> Please review my character  Ignore the extra money, I still need to spend some




Thanks, I missed that!

Feel free to comment my spell selection. I went the utility caster route, with a bunch of rituals that will be beneficial to the party.

I'm trying to shy away from the spamming of eldritch blast, so I didn't pick the +cha invocation after all. The concept is to spam creative illusions during combat to either give concealment to allied combatants or to mess with the enemy (I hope to be able to use Mask of many faces a bit to do this). Any feedback regarding spell/cantrip/ritual selection would be welcome!



Neurotic said:


> Dilemma: decanter of endless water, fun, multiuse, small OR
> mariners armor, swimming speed (admitedly rare in dungeons, but the map shows plenty of seas), better armor (AC +1)
> 
> Also, instead of going druid/club, I could exchange str/dex and go Zeus with spear and heavy armor (it would add AC), but tank dex and init. Feat spells would go to booming blade then and...shocking grasp?




I'm not sure you'll see a lot of use of the decanter. The mariner armor is cool, and my character has the water breathing ritual, so the whole party will be covered every day, for 24h. This should make for interesting tactics if there is water around

AC for a frontliner is great. Booming blade is definitely cool, and you'll be hitting harder than with Shileleagh. I personally don't like shocking grasp. IMHO, you are always better to either attack or disengage, and shocking grasp tries to do both, but if you miss, your situation has not improved. Have you thought of lightning lure? with a high AC build, it would add control + damage.

Cheers,

SG

EDIT: Just saw talllan's comment about the ocean. sorry...


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 17, 2019)

There are occasional flooded tunnels and having swim speed may be useful... once or twice in the whole campaign 

But I will laugh very hard if our first obstacle becomes a river.

Lightning lure is better damage type for me, I'll check it out

I wanted to avoid common, 'boring' items such as +1 armor or cloak of protection or 'OP' ones and there really aren't many uncommon items...I'll play a bit with heavy armor build over the weekend


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 17, 2019)

Just a bit on tieflings: Tieflings aren't native to Orden. The two that have been shown in play in Orden are Mardun (played by Matt Mercer in a one-shot, from Quintessence, the elemental plane) and Judge, an illrigger of Asmodeus, who is from Alloy, the capital of Quintessence. There is a community of tieflings in Capital (the capital of Rioja and the former capital of the fallen Caelian Empire) that are refugees from the fall of Alloy. This is a different continent than Vasloria, where we are, though.

Not sure how that effects your character, or how much you want to incorporate. I can help a bit with MCDM lore, since I watch The Chain, but that is taking place in a different part of the world than this.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 17, 2019)

Can you provide some extra data on st. pandercost


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 17, 2019)

There isn't too much extra information on the MCDM wiki. He's St. Pandercost the Wroth, a saint of Salorna, whose main aspects are Nature and Order. That's about it.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 17, 2019)

KahlessNestor said:


> There isn't too much extra information on the MCDM wiki. He's St. Pandercost the Wroth, a saint of Salorna, whose main aspects are Nature and Order. That's about it.



Yeah, I know. There is also obsidian portal where one needs some campaign membership to see the page


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 17, 2019)

Did The Chain get better? I was so annoyed when, seemingly though DM fiat, Nails went nuts and ended up dead. Stopped watching after that.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 17, 2019)

KahlessNestor said:


> Just a bit on tieflings: Tieflings aren't native to Orden. The two that have been shown in play in Orden are Mardun (played by Matt Mercer in a one-shot, from Quintessence, the elemental plane) and Judge, an illrigger of Asmodeus, who is from Alloy, the capital of Quintessence. There is a community of tieflings in Capital (the capital of Rioja and the former capital of the fallen Caelian Empire) that are refugees from the fall of Alloy. This is a different continent than Vasloria, where we are, though.
> 
> Not sure how that effects your character, or how much you want to incorporate. I can help a bit with MCDM lore, since I watch The Chain, but that is taking place in a different part of the world than this.



Thanks for this. I'm curious, what is The Chain & on which platform to you watch it?
Since my character is a newly formed Thiefling, he'll be independent from the others on that other continent.
Cheers,

SG


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 17, 2019)

The Chain "airs" on the MCDM Twitch channel. Actually it is on two channels. One channel is the typical multicamera shots of people sitting around the table. The other channel is maps and minis shots. mcdm and mcdm2 (I think)


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 17, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> The Chain "airs" on the MCDM Twitch channel. Actually it is on two channels. One channel is the typical multicamera shots of people sitting around the table. The other channel is maps and minis shots. mcdm and mcdm2 (I think)




You can watch later on YouTube, also, which is how I do it. They play Wednesday, and I believe it goes up on YouTube on Friday, because of Twitch rules. Or there's VOD on Twitch.


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 17, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> Did The Chain get better? I was so annoyed when, seemingly though DM fiat, Nails went nuts and ended up dead. Stopped watching after that.




He admitted the first few sessions were a bit railroad by design. But the stuff with Nails he worked out ahead of time with the player of Nails. Once Nails is resolved, things settle into a much more standard game.


----------



## jmucchiello (Aug 18, 2019)

I preferred Nails to the character Tom ended up with. And being 18+ episodes behind, I'll never catch up now.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 18, 2019)

I have a problem with stats. Some ability calculator allowed 17 for too small a cost. 

Recalculating comes out too expensive - I'd have only CON 14 and WIS 18 the rest would be 10

I'll change things around, probably replace feats too  sorry for the confusion


----------



## TallIan (Aug 18, 2019)

@Steve Gorak @Neurotic  I've had a look over your characters.  Everything seems good. I tried to send this in a DM but I'm not allowed to start a conversation with Steve.

Thanks for getting the characters together before the game.

From the stories I understand that you are both in a grove to St Pandercost.  Is that grove in Bedegar? I can't find any information on it - at least not with a quick search, I'll try did a little harder over the next few days.  The link you provide tells me I'm not authorised to view the content.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 18, 2019)

The link is forbidden for me too 
The grove is on the map, look on the lake NE of Gravesford. Work something in zhe story to get us on a mission, cry for help from local druids, villagers or visions or whatever


----------



## TallIan (Aug 18, 2019)

I didn't think to look on the map - duh.  That's a perfect spot.  I'll get something up to have you two meet up with the party soon.


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 18, 2019)

I've edited the character, less druid, more boom due to math error in the abilities


----------



## JustinCase (Aug 19, 2019)

Steve Gorak said:


> Since my character is a newly formed Thiefling




Sorry to be nitpicking, but it's _tiefling _(so without the 'h'). It's German, from 'tief' which means 'deep', so loosely translated tiefling means 'one from the depths (of hell/the abyss)' which I find awesome.

When the 'h' is added, I can't help but think of a stealing toddler.  

I like both characters, and can't wait to encounter them in-game!


----------



## Neurotic (Aug 19, 2019)

TallIan said:


> I didn't think to look on the map - duh.  That's a perfect spot.  I'll get something up to have you two meet up with the party soon.



The party seems to have things in hand. If Swampthing keeps prisoners maybe we're them


----------



## KahlessNestor (Aug 20, 2019)

jmucchiello said:


> I preferred Nails to the character Tom ended up with. And being 18+ episodes behind, I'll never catch up now.




Boots is actually more the character Tom wanted to play anyway. He does a pretty good job.

There is actually a fan-done sort of transcript/summary for every episode (I will have to search for it, since I've never used it). Recently they sort of finished a story arc (first delve into Ringwell) and are about to go down again. Matt's said they are about three or four sessions from closing "Book 1" and then will take a couple months off before doing "Book 2". 

They also did a 3 week break where Phil ran an adventure in his world.


----------



## TallIan (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi All,

Sorry for the VERY long unannounced silence, I have had a mad busy couple of weeks followed by a brief vacation away from civilisation.  I'll try to catch up with everything in the next day or two.

Tall


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 2, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Neurotic (Oct 2, 2019)

Steve Gorak said:


> Bump!



How disappointing. I hoped for 'we continue ' post


----------



## TallIan (Jan 10, 2020)

Hello all,

So after a ridiculously busy end of year, I am finally finding some free time to look at games again.  The perfect storm of unprecedented work load across the county and staff shortages left me busier than I have ever been before.

Are people wanting to revive this game?


----------



## jmucchiello (Jan 10, 2020)

Always happy to revive games.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 10, 2020)

I am; I like this game and my character.


----------



## Neurotic (Jan 10, 2020)

Here and ready


----------



## KahlessNestor (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm here and willing to continue! I like my mute little support druid.


----------



## TallIan (Jan 17, 2020)

So with four checked back in I will get this moving again.

since the fight with the shambling mound is basically over, I propose a short rest for those in the fight giving the new PC's time to introduce themselves.

It looks like @Herosmith14 and @ Shayuri are not posting anymore.  @SteveGorak are you interested?


----------

